# Whats cooking in the international contract world 2019?



## ExpatMedic0 (Aug 5, 2019)

Hey guy's,
whats cooking in the international contract world in 2019?
I'll post a few updates on rumors and contracts that I'm aware of. Feel free to post some of your own information.

UAE - National Ambulance Company lost the primary public emergency contract a couple years back. CEO left. Presently Abu Dhabi Police have the contract directly. No private company's. They have been on recruitment trips to South Africa as of late. I still know people from the UK and USA working there, salary is still around 80k  a year with free housing/housing allowance. Paramedics only.

Iraq - Caliburn /
Janus Global Operations as been looking for people as of late for Erbil Iraq. Pay: $659/day 6 days a week and $52/day per diem 7 days a week. Work is outside the wire and PSS/Paramedic so kind of risky. 3 months on 1 month off. Must be prior service military and a current paramedic

Kuwait - George Washington University is recruiting again for Kuwait on KBOS contract ( EMS response on U.S. Military bases in Kuwait) No rotations, live in country.

Ukraine - The OSCE contract in Ukraine is up for bid again, it appears the winner will get it in October 2019. Lots of companies bidding on this at the moment, presently Global Rescue holds it. Appears contract terms now prefer Paramedics with critical care certification. Day rates range from 300-400 and there is a cash per diem for in country

Qatar - Hamad is still holding the fort down with their emergency response contract in Doha, mostly South African staff, have not seen any recruitment drives or contacts in the USA for a couple years or more

Kosovo - I see this pop up from time to time, not sure who has the contract currently, use to be on CHI's website. NATO/KFOR military personnel at Camp Marechal de Lattre de Tassigny, Kosovo. Pay was never very good from what I saw at the time.

Princess Cruises - Paramedics worldwide on cruise ships. Pretty crappy pay and schedule. I think they where doing 4 months on 1 month off or something like that and pay was around 3-3.5k per month. On the plus side, your lodging was covered and you got officers status. They still recruit from time to time but are notorious for not replying to applicants.

Afghanistan - Remote Medical International holding some of these contracts, all paramedics are inside the wire running a clinic on airfields. Not sure of the day rate or POC.

Saudi - No idea what happened to western medics on contracts out there. Last I heard King Faisal  specialty hospital and National Guard hospital in Riyadh still recruited western paramedics for facility transports and ED support. I have not heard of a western paramedic being recruited or working for the SRCA doing primary 911 response in about half a decade. Alpha Star Aviation, Abu Dhabi Aviation, and PHI air medical have all had flight medic and pilot contracts with the SRCA for the past 10 years but I'm not sure who the flavor of the week is now. Pay use to be 60-90k depending on experience and education

Military Sea-lift Command hiring prior service Independent duty navy corpsman and 18 series medical guys to work on-board their merchant marine ships for 75k a year. Not sure of the schedule but they are recruiting on their website as of writing this.

PNG - Last I heard ISOS still holding down the fort for PNG with 1 month on 1 month off contracts 300-400 day rates but they where possibly losing the contract last I heard in the rumor mill.


----------



## pcbguy (Aug 29, 2019)

Update:

Ukraine - may push past October. Global Rescue will be departing. Critical Care not required of all but a few. CHS and Icarus/iSOS recruiting.

Kosovo - CHS has program at Camp Marechal de Lattre de Tassigny. Icarus/iSOS has program at Camp Film City in Pristina.

Afghanistan - CHS has DOS contracts in Kabul.


----------



## 0theories (Aug 29, 2019)

So I'm finally getting close enough with experience (~3 years P) to apply for some these jobs. Would really like to get my foot in the door. How does one go about applying? Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## alphatrauma (Aug 30, 2019)

0theories said:


> So I'm finally getting close enough with experience (~3 years P) to apply for some these jobs. Would really like to get my foot in the door. How does one go about applying? Thanks in advance for any info.



Send me your contact details if you are interested in trying your hand at remote medicine (Afghanistan)


----------



## 0theories (Aug 30, 2019)

alphatrauma said:


> Send me your contact details if you are interested in trying your hand at remote medicine (Afghanistan)



Thankyou I'll do that! 

However, if anyone here is recruiting for Eastern Europe, I speak fluent Russian...


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Aug 30, 2019)

That contract is up for bid, but if your an NREMTP and speak Russian your likely to get hired on the OSCE contract in Ukraine. Contact Global Rescue (it might change hands soon though)


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 31, 2019)

Now _this _is a good thread.
Good to see the fellers in the community helping each other out.


----------



## alphatrauma (Sep 1, 2019)

FYI on the Ukraine gig

Management (in-country) has been a disaster. The company (Netherlands based affiliate) was subject to a class action lawsuit initiated by current/former employees. There were claims/rumors of per Diem not being paid (pocketed by local management), wrongful terminations, rampant alcohol abuse, solicitation, illegal drug use, lack of qualified Medical Control/Protocols... inmates running the asylum so to speak.

I would wait until the contract is awarded, dust settles and reorganization occurs.


----------



## pcbguy (Sep 2, 2019)

Without going too much into it. As alphatrauma pointed out, if you are interested in working in the Ukraine, it would behoove you to wait until it is awarded, rather than on-boarding with Global Rescue now.


----------



## Paracetamol (Dec 26, 2019)

If you're not American, what's the chance of getting on the Afghanistan or Iraq contracts? I've seen a few postings but they all want a security clearance and I'm not sure how that works.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 26, 2019)

Paracetamol said:


> If you're not American, what's the chance of getting on the Afghanistan or Iraq contracts? I've seen a few postings but they all want a security clearance and I'm not sure how that works.


If it's a U.S.  DOD contract and they want a security clearance your not getting it unless your a U.S. citizen as far as I know. Feel free to chime in if I'm wrong anyone


----------



## CCCSD (Dec 26, 2019)

You are correct.


----------



## pcbguy (Dec 27, 2019)

Depends on the position and the level of clearance required (NACI, Secret, etc...). 

The LOGCAP contracts generally have a lot of non-US workers. Same with DOS contracts.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 27, 2019)

pcbguy said:


> Depends on the position and the level of clearance required (NACI, Secret, etc...).
> 
> The LOGCAP contracts generally have a lot of non-US workers. Same with DOS contracts.


As medics? I’ve seen a lot of OCNs working labor, but never as a paramedic. Generally paramedic and fire services are Americans. KBOSSS in Kuwait has Filipino EMTs, but I don’t believe they have any sort of clearance.

Kuwait used to have US EMTs and they were required to have a Secret, but after the phase out I believe they changed it for the OCNs. Paramedics now only need a NACI if I’m not mistaken.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 27, 2019)

@akflightmedic Do you know if a clearance is required for non-Americans on DoD contracts?


----------



## pcbguy (Dec 27, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> As medics? I’ve seen a lot of OCNs working labor, but never as a paramedic. Generally paramedic and fire services are Americans. KBOSSS in Kuwait has Filipino EMTs, but I don’t believe they have any sort of clearance.
> 
> Kuwait used to have US EMTs and they were required to have a Secret, but after the phase out I believe they changed it for the OCNs. Paramedics now only need a NACI if I’m not mistaken.



Apologies, you are correct. LOGCAP has a lot of OCN but not many as medics, if any. 

We have OCNs on some other programs and have always been told they cannot get a secret clearance. On our DOS contracts they get MRPTs. For DOD I imagine it would be some sort of vetting or NACI.


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 27, 2019)

Non-Americans on DoD contracts still have to get a “local background check” from their country of origin. It will need to have raised seal stamps and could still be subjected to denial depending on reviewing officers opinion of the document. 

In short, OCN’s have way less vetting than we do.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 28, 2019)

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## alphatrauma (Jan 24, 2020)

Paracetamol said:


> If you're not American, what's the chance of getting on the Afghanistan or Iraq contracts? I've seen a few postings but they all want a security clearance and I'm not sure how that works.



Send/IM me your details if you are (or anyone else for that matter) seriously interested in a Paramedic position in Afghanistan.

Current/former candidates have hailed from:

Canada
South Africa
Portugal
UK
New Zealand
US
Philippines


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 25, 2020)

alphatrauma said:


> Send/IM me your details if you are (or anyone else for that matter) seriously interested in a Paramedic position in Afghanistan.
> 
> Current/former candidates have hailed from:
> 
> ...


ALiSS or DoD?


----------



## alphatrauma (Jan 27, 2020)

SandpitMedic said:


> ALiSS or DoD?



DoD


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 28, 2020)

alphatrauma said:


> DoD


Roger


----------



## Srt4ever (Mar 6, 2020)

Any state side type contract or long term jobs government wise ?

Who is this Caliburn agency if anyone knows ?


----------



## pcbguy (Mar 7, 2020)

Caliburn is made up of CHS, Sallyport, Janus and PT&C.


----------



## Srt4ever (Mar 7, 2020)

pcbguy said:


> Caliburn is made up of CHS, Sallyport, Janus and PT&C.


Are the a decent company to work for ? Both overseas and domestic ?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Mar 7, 2020)

Srt4ever said:


> Are the a decent company to work for ? Both overseas and domestic ?


Yes, IMO.
Slim pickings these days.


----------



## Srt4ever (Apr 11, 2020)

Where do you guys look for these contract jobs ? Possible to get a stateside gig ?


----------

